# Just been headhunted by a gaming company



## moon (Jan 7, 2015)

How weird is that! Microsoft Rare want to give me lots of money to work 1 day a week..
Never heard of them before but its quite flattering..


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jan 7, 2015)

moon said:


> How weird is that! Microsoft Rare want to give me lots of money to work 1 day a week..
> Never heard of them before but its quite flattering..



Did they call you up themselves or was it an external agent?


----------



## moon (Jan 7, 2015)

An agent.. are you going to let me down gently?  
I declined anyway..


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 7, 2015)

Find out if they're making a new Perfect Dark, or a proper Banjo Kazooie sequel!


----------



## Sunray (Jan 7, 2015)

Rare are a top development company.   Their 1st game was Jetpac for the ZX Spectrum.  Doubt anyone left in there that had their hands on that, was a while ago.


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 7, 2015)

how can you work or have an interest in gaming and not have heard of rare


----------



## moon (Jan 7, 2015)

Because I only started playing video games last year..


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 7, 2015)

fair play then

buy a n64 on fleabay and play donkey kong and golden eye


----------



## Yelkcub (Jan 7, 2015)

Do they head hunt by pulling your head off in an CGI-heavy explosion - how many lives do get?


----------



## moon (Jan 7, 2015)

No, I think it was a sniper rifle with precision scope, cryo ammo, high-velocity barrel and added Omni-blade, just in case they missed the head shot..


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jan 7, 2015)

moon said:


> I declined anyway..


Why did you decline?
I don't even like computer games but I would definitely play them for money


----------



## moon (Jan 7, 2015)

Because I already have a job that I enjoy..


----------



## dervish (Jan 7, 2015)

Who's your agent, I'll happily work for lots of money for one day a week!


----------



## moon (Jan 7, 2015)

It's confidential  plus they were looking for someone with niche skills, not necessarily related to the gaming industry..


----------



## 8ball (Jan 7, 2015)

moon said:


> It's confidential  plus they were looking for someone with niche skills, not necessarily related to the gaming industry..


 
Naughty motion capture stuff?


----------



## moon (Jan 7, 2015)

Boring..


----------



## Citizen66 (Jan 7, 2015)

Sunray said:


> Rare are a top development company.   Their 1st game was Jetpac for the ZX Spectrum.  Doubt anyone left in there that had their hands on that, was a while ago.



Although there's been a name change and takeover.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jan 7, 2015)

moon said:


> plus they were looking for someone with niche skills, not necessarily related to the gaming industry..



Battery drill liberating skillz?


----------

